

Maine State senate candidate attacked for World of Warcraft character - anigbrowl
http://arstechnica.com/tech-policy/2012/10/candidate-for-maine-state-senate-attacked-for-warcraft-character/

======
FrankJunH
My opinion: this is one of the largest problems facing people of today.
Personal history should not affect candidacy, regardless of if its for a
senate seat or a job at Wal-Mart.

The ease of obtaining a complete background check necessitates having a
perfect history. This means no mistakes, no interesting ventures in the
offbeat path. It molds perfect corporate employees.

~~~
voidr
I wouldn't care about what politicians do in their private life, but the thing
is WoW addiction can greatly hinder one's ability to do a good job.

WoW addicted people may not fully care about 'our' world, they may deprive
themselves of sleep etc.

I would love to see some Star Craft players in the senate tough.

------
tokenadult
Busy previous thread full of comments, based on NBC news story:

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=4614460>

